# Any campsites nr Bilbao ferry?



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Anything open at this time of the year. Approaching the ferry port from the Burgos area.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike: does it have to be a campsite ?

Motorhomes can and do overnight on the dockside in Bilbao, with the full consent of BF

There is also the aire in the town square of Vittoria Gasteiz, where we have overnighted feeling completely safe. There are full services ( except EHU and it is free.

http://www.campercontact.com/fr/campersite/detail/id/11887

The campsite at Burgos- Fuentes Blancas- stays open all year round and is a welcoming stop over.

http://www.campingburgos.com/01_principal.php?lang=EN

G


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

We overnighted on the massive car park in August. Get there before 6.00 - 7.00pm and you can even check-in. If later than the close time people were overnighting in the queue ready for chech-in, in the morning......very safe.

Toilets and coffee available at small cafe near dockside.....

Cheers


Mark


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Another vote for the aire at Vitoria-Gasteiz. We've stayed there a couple of times no problem. Great baker opposite and a short walk to a decent park for a stroll.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all. The aire it is preceded by my regular stop at Fuentes Blancas in Burgos.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Might not affect you but just be aware that the servicepoint facilities at Vitoria Gasteiz are not available on Wed mornings between 0830 - 1430 because of the market. Any grey or black water emptying is forbidden during this period.

Just for info there is another aire at Miranda De Ebro on your route up which also has free facilities but the overnight parking area isn't particularly nice.

Info and coords...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12056

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12064

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There's an all year round campsite at Haro, between Burgos and Bilbao, that we have used in the past. One hour to/from Bilbao.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

If you fancy spending a day in Bilbao there is a good wild spot we found last year. 
We had details of an aire just outside the city but they wanted 16 euros a night. It was next to a big free public car park so we decided to wild it for a couple of days in the car park along with a few other vans (mostly German). 
The day we left it looked like they were closing the aire - office boarded up, gates padlocked. I'm not surprised at the price they were charging.
The Police came by a couple of times but didn't seem bothered.
There are no facilities so make sure you arrive with a full water tank and empty toilet cassette!
The car park is actually in a great place on top of a hill overlooking the city. The No58 bus passes by which will take you into the city - you want the bus stop on the opposite side of the road to the car park ie travelling to right to left as you look at the city. It's about 30 minutes to the nearest point to the Guggenheim. Basically you get off the bus when you cross the river and walk about a mile along the river bank to the museum. It's a pleasant walk.
Coordinates:
N 43º 15' 34" 
E 2º 57' 49"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ob1 said:


> There's an all year round campsite at Haro, between Burgos and Bilbao, that we have used in the past. One hour to/from Bilbao.


I would just point out that Haro has limited Spaces for large MH's.

We have been twice this year. In the big MH and the new smaller one. Second time around, no space for larger MH's. Even on the large field.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ob1 said:


> There's an all year round campsite at Haro, between Burgos and Bilbao, that we have used in the past. One hour to/from Bilbao.


Haro is not year round. It closes from early December to late January. One of the Clubs- can't remember which- I think has it on the Open All Year list and guarantees you a place there if you book it with them.

Bilbao aire is also ( very) seasonal; it opens from mid April to mid October and is boarded up for the rest of the year ie when all the snowbirders might want to use it after or before a ferry crossing.

G


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> > There's an all year round campsite at Haro, between Burgos and Bilbao, that we have used in the past. One hour to/from Bilbao.
> ...


----------------

I should have made clear that the all year campsite is Camping De La Rioja (42.53017 -2.92173) about five miles from Haro itself. There is another site right in Haro but as Grissly says its not open all year.

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ob1 said:
> ...


Thanks Ron, worth knowing about de la Rioja, not one I'd heard of.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

makems said:


> If you fancy spending a day in Bilbao there is a good wild spot we found last year.
> We had details of an aire just outside the city but they wanted 16 euros a night. It was next to a big free public car park so we decided to wild it for a couple of days in the car park along with a few other vans (mostly German).
> The day we left it looked like they were closing the aire - office boarded up, gates padlocked. I'm not surprised at the price they were charging.
> The Police came by a couple of times but didn't seem bothered.
> ...


Is €16 really that bad?

So for around £12.70. The Local council/authority provide motorhome facilities. A place where you can park for I would imagine 24 hours in a reasonably safe surroundings.

Less than a penny a minute. If we park in Manchester city centre in our car. The average is around 10p a minute with some places charging 40p a minute.

For us, we would happily pay the 1p a minute and be safe in the knowledge that we are contributing to the local area and be able to legally and safely have a wee dram before bedtime.

TM


----------

